# Back of baby's ears cracked, raw and weepy



## badgerbaby (Dec 12, 2006)

Anyone know what to do? I have been spraying my milk on them and put him on a probiotic a few days ago. They are raw and broken, weeping gold fluid and crusty. For the most part, he has left them alone, so scratching isn't making it worse. I took him to see an MD (his regular doc is out of town) and she rx'd a steroid cream and an antibiotic ointment, which I haven't filled yet and don't want to use...he does also have a diaper rash she thought was yeast, so I've been putting monistat on that and the ears. Two nights ago he suddenly got a very high fever (103.7 rectal was the highest we measured), and did give some tylenol and that broke the fever. I am concerned it is infected and maybe I should use the antibiotic ointment?
Any advice? He is 7 mos and had a cold leading up to this, but no signs of any inner ear infection.


----------



## mommymonkey (Feb 16, 2007)

At first I was going to tell you to put coconut oil on them. My ds's ears does this and the dr. dx him with seborrheic dermatitis and I have found that by changing his shampoo and using coconut oil help clears it up.

But, they don't weep and the fever concerns me a lot. I would use the antibotic ointment. And give him probiotics internally too.

I hope this clears up soon!


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

My intuition is that the weepy ears and fever are separate issues.
Is it just where the back of the ear meets the neck that is cracked and weeping? If so, both my sons had that when they were young too and also raw patches in their neck folds. In both cases their necks had yeast in them and I used the prescribed cream from the ped to clear those up (I actually tried to battle DS2's neck on my own and after 5 months with no luck gave in and got the cream (it is an antifungal for the yeast and a little hydrocortisone to decrease inflammation). And in both cases I put the antifungal on the weeping ears and those cleared up within days too so I am fairly certain that the ears had yeast infection too. DS2's ears weeped for 5 months till I put the antifungal on.
The fever is likely related to the cold he had. You said he has no signs for inner ear infection, but what signs are you looking for? My DS1 had many ear infections (we eventually found out was because his adenoids were huge and blocking the ears from draining when he had a cold) and he NEVER showed any signs other than a fever. He had some REALLY severely infected ears a few times and never pulled on them or rubbed them or anything. Even when he was fully verbalizing and we asked him if they hurt he never said they hurt. If the fever doesn't go down soon, I would get the ears looked at. Ear infections scare me because I read they can lead to hearing loss if left untreated for too long....


----------



## tylerdylan (Aug 29, 2007)

My intuition is that the weepy ears and fever are separate issues.
Is it just where the back of the ear meets the neck that is cracked and weeping? If so, both my sons had that when they were young too and also raw patches in their neck folds. In both cases their necks had yeast in them and I used the prescribed cream from the ped to clear those up (I actually tried to battle DS2's neck on my own and after 5 months with no luck gave in and got the cream (it is an antifungal for the yeast and a little hydrocortisone to decrease inflammation). And in both cases I put the antifungal on the weeping ears and those cleared up within days too so I am fairly certain that the ears had yeast infection too. DS2's ears weeped for 5 months till I put the antifungal on.
The fever is likely related to the cold he had. You said he has no signs for inner ear infection, but what signs are you looking for? My DS1 had many ear infections (we eventually found out was because his adenoids were huge and blocking the ears from draining when he had a cold) and he NEVER showed any signs other than a fever. He had some REALLY severely infected ears a few times and never pulled on them or rubbed them or anything. Even when he was fully verbalizing and we asked him if they hurt he never said they hurt. If the fever doesn't go down soon, I would get the ears looked at. Ear infections scare me because I read they can lead to hearing loss if left untreated for too long....

PS Also, considering your DS likely has a yeast diaper rash I would think the ears have yeast too. Why are you willing to use Monistat, but not a prescribed cream? A little steroid cream isn't hurt and will clear it up MUCH quicker than a women's yeast infection cream!


----------



## badgerbaby (Dec 12, 2006)

Thanks for the replies...
We gave him some tylenol for the fever and that helped right away and fever has not returned. The Dr did check his ears for signs of infection and said they looked good.
And yes, it is where the back of the ear meets the neck, the bottom half of the ear. It may well be yeast, but it just seems like the monistat isn't doing much to help. I thought I would see more improvement after 4 days of it.


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

lurking...

we have the same thing with the ears. i just keep scrubbing it away behind the ears. he did have yeast issues but i never thought to get a cream for it.


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badgerbaby* 
I have been spraying my milk on them and put him on a probiotic a few days ago.

I would continue to do that and let it heal by itself. You could also try raw honey on it. But he does not need steroid cream by gosh.

Quote:

he does also have a diaper rash she thought was yeast,
Probably. I would also use bm or raw honey.

Quote:

Two nights ago he suddenly got a very high fever (103.7 rectal was the highest we measured), and did give some tylenol and that broke the fever.
Some virus. I would have let the fever run its course. Fevers have a purpose.

Quote:

He is 7 mos and had a cold leading up to this, but no signs of any inner ear infection.
If he's had a cod, did you give him something to treat it?

Here is what I would suggest - http://www.mothering.com/discussions...03&postcount=2


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

You could try some iodine tincture on the skin, it is antimicrobial and antifungal. Sometimes dry cracked skin can mean vitamin B2 deficiency


----------



## Gitti (Dec 20, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nolansmum* 
You could try some iodine tincture on the skin, it is antimicrobial and antifungal. Sometimes dry cracked skin can mean vitamin B2 deficiency


Which one is B2 and which food is rich in it?


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nichole* 
lurking...

we have the same thing with the ears. i just keep scrubbing it away behind the ears. he did have yeast issues but i never thought to get a cream for it.

Oh ouch! My ears do that and I have psoriasis. right down to the golden crust and everything. I've had it my whole life.

Please ask about psoriasis...there are things you don't want to be doing to it if that's what it is, including scrubbing, and steroid cream. steroid cream in skin folds can cause the skin to become very fragile. I'm a support group leader for the National Psoriasis Foundation. Please pm me if you have questions. www.psoriasis.org

Antifungals and antibiotics can help becasue the skin is so vulnerable it's easily infected. Good Luck mommas!


----------



## heidirk (Oct 19, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *nichole* 
lurking...

we have the same thing with the ears. i just keep scrubbing it away behind the ears. he did have yeast issues but i never thought to get a cream for it.

Oh ouch! My ears do that and I have psoriasis. right down to the golden crust and everything. I've had it my whole life.

Please ask about psoriasis...there are things you don't want to be doing to it if that's what it is, including scrubbing, and steroid cream. steroid cream in skin folds can cause the skin to become very fragile. I'm a support group leader for the National Psoriasis Foundation. Please pm me if you have questions. www.psoriasis.org

Antifungals and antibiotics can help becasue the skin is so vulnerable it's easily infected. Good Luck mommas!


----------



## badgerbaby (Dec 12, 2006)

Thank you for the replies. I have NOT yet tried the steroid or antibiotic creams. I just keep spraying the milk, using the antifungal and calendula cream for soothing and they seem a little better today.
When I try to clean them with a warm washcloth he doesn't seem to be that uncomfortable, so that's a good sign.
I have a history of dermatitis and I have also had this happen to me. Hopefully this is just a side effect of his cold and not the beginning of chronic skin disorders!

Has anyone tried colloidal silver for this?


----------



## monkey's mom (Jul 25, 2003)

You might want to consider food allergies, too.

My kids got that crusty stuff behind the ears and diaper rash when they were reacting to dairy.

Are there any other symptoms? Rough skin in other places? Loose stools? Bloody or mucousy stools? Difficulty sleeping? Red cheeks (like a wind burn)? Rubbing nose? Crankiness or gas?


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Gitti* 
Which one is B2 and which food is rich in it?

B2 is riboflavin. Here is a good list of what foods it is in:
http://www.whfoods.com/genpage.php?t...trient&dbid=93

When I am deficient my eyes get itchy and red, my hands get open cracks as well as my heals. I take up to 500mg in a day if I really need it. I find if I get too much vitamin A (natural, from fish oil) or beta carotene I have to take a lot of B2.


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

Has you LO been vaccinated recently? Could be the fever... Have you tried calendula oil? I found some with lanolin that really helped my DS's eczema.


----------



## annasmom (Oct 1, 2002)

DD has the same thing...weepy ears, and a diaper rash. She also has weepy eyes and rough skin on her forehead and flaky scalp. A bit of a mess all around...skin wise anyway. Just when I think I have the diaper rash cleared up, it comes back.
What is up with the honey? Anti-microbial properties?
Has anyone tried tea tree oil? I was considering buying the powder with tea tree and calendula. I just don't think I agree with it being yeast (our doc prescribed lotrimin at the 2 month visit)....but maybe... I guess what I should say is I don't want it to be yeast.

Her ears have been weepy longer than she has had the rash.

Kirsten


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annasmom* 
DD has the same thing...weepy ears, and a diaper rash. She also has weepy eyes and rough skin on her forehead and flaky scalp. A bit of a mess all around...skin wise anyway. Just when I think I have the diaper rash cleared up, it comes back.
What is up with the honey? Anti-microbial properties?
Has anyone tried tea tree oil? I was considering buying the powder with tea tree and calendula. I just don't think I agree with it being yeast (our doc prescribed lotrimin at the 2 month visit)....but maybe... I guess what I should say is I don't want it to be yeast.

Her ears have been weepy longer than she has had the rash.

Kirsten

if you suspect yeast try giving childrens probiotic (I put some on my wet finger and DS sucks it off) and also make a paste and put it on effected area, warning don't use much water, you want it thick.


----------



## badgerbaby (Dec 12, 2006)

His ears have improved slightly, but now he has inflamed rash under both armpits (which wasn't there when I bathed him yesterday). One side is much worse than the other. UGH!!
No, he has not been vax'd, ever. Appear to have no other symptoms, except for this new development under the arms (DEFINTELY looks like yeast). I have been giving him probiotic for a week now in his baby food (which I am giving just once/day at dinner time, the usual- and all organic- pears, bananas, carrots, peas, beans, sweet potatoes, squash, turkey and veg, chicken and rice. And, I am also on probiotic, so he would be getting some through my milk, too. I am not drinking milk and have very small amounts of cheese and yogurt.
Would it be worth a try to give up the baby food for awhile and just go back to EBF to see if something improves??
Thank you for all the suggestions.


----------



## indignantgirl (Jul 24, 2005)

The cracking/caking/weeping behind-the-ears thing is usually a type of cradle cap. My kids all got it (along with their cradle cap) and they eventually grow out of it. It *can* get infected by bacteria or yeast, but it doesn't usually. Treat it like you would cradle cap, and try a homeopathic remedy. Calcarea carbonica worked for us, but there are several that can help, you'll just have to do a little research on what fits your baby's symptoms the closest.


----------



## Kiddoson (Nov 19, 2001)

My DS has eczema and has the under the arm pits redness. Neem oil is our friend, helping a LOT! also calendula oil


----------



## milkamama (May 14, 2005)

so sorry to hear about your little one. we struggled with skin issues including what most docs call cradle cap, sore ears, cracking at the ear lobe that would take weeks to heal, eczema, sores on face, legs, arms. our little guy wound up having multiple food allergies. the skin is a wonderful tool for telling us that something is going on inside of the body.

we steared clear of steriods and with the help of zinc, calendula and probiotics (as well as eventually learning what his allergens were and eliminating them) and a myriad of other 'healings', he is well today.

sending you healing energy and hoping you are able to help your little one.


----------



## annasmom (Oct 1, 2002)

So, what probiotics to use? Dd is 2 months.

I have been using the lotrimin on and off. I think that is why it comes back. If I am going to use I need to use it til it is all gone (the rash). I stop using the cream when it starts to look better and then it comes back.
Also, Dh and I noticed today that her poo was foul....not your normal sweet smelling breastmilk poo. I have only used the lotrimin cream 6 times over the past week, but I guess that is enough to alter her normal flora.....wish I had never started down that road...

thanks for y'alls help

Kirsten


----------



## nichole (Feb 9, 2004)

have you guys tried avalon organics diaper rash cream. sounds weird but i put it on their rashes while they sleep and it helps. i don't know how it would be for yeast, but it is good for our severely dried skin. it kinda has a vaseline consistency but isn't vaseline.

can you just open adult's capsules of probiotics and sprinkle it in their food? we don't have the powder here. i called the jarrodopholis company one time and they said not to but i think they just wanted me to buy more of their product you know? their reason was, that is not the best probiotic for "his body."


----------



## badgerbaby (Dec 12, 2006)

This morning he seems very irritable and sleepy, like the skin is bothering him. The one underarm is SO inflamed. Should I alternate the monistat with the calendula cream? Or put them on the same time?
As for the Neem oil...is it safe for baby's skin? I've read that it's pretty potent stuff.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *annasmom* 
So, what probiotics to use? Dd is 2 months.

I have been using the lotrimin on and off. I think that is why it comes back. If I am going to use I need to use it til it is all gone (the rash). I stop using the cream when it starts to look better and then it comes back.
Also, Dh and I noticed today that her poo was foul....not your normal sweet smelling breastmilk poo. I have only used the lotrimin cream 6 times over the past week, but I guess that is enough to alter her normal flora.....wish I had never started down that road...

thanks for y'alls help

Kirsten

YOu need a probiotic for babies, they have gut flora that needs B. Infantis. Bath the baby with baking soda in the water, it will help sooth the skin. Yeast loves an acidic environment and baking soda will make it more alkaline and harder for the yeast to survive. You can also add a little sea salt to help keep the skin hydrated.


----------



## Punchy Kaby (Mar 13, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *badgerbaby* 
This morning he seems very irritable and sleepy, like the skin is bothering him. The one underarm is SO inflamed. Should I alternate the monistat with the calendula cream? Or put them on the same time?
As for the Neem oil...is it safe for baby's skin? I've read that it's pretty potent stuff.


Give him a bath with baking soda, that will help get rid of the yeast. Its up to you about the calendula cream. But my son could not tolerate any of the 'natural' creams, they made his eczema much more inflamed. I use vanicream and a little emu oil.


----------

